# NOT ick its FUNGUS



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok the other day I posted that the baby tank had ick.. well I looked today and it looks more like fungus.. large fluffy balls are hanging off of the adults fins. So is it safe to put API fungus liquid cure in the baby tank?? HELP


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anything on the box? Can you separate? Most of the Petco/Petsmart meds work fine with fry in your tank.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

No unfortunately I can't separate, I have nowhere to place them, plus its soooo hard to catch those buggers lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've dosed numerous types of meds and never had fry die from it. If it were me, I'd dose. That's just me. I always felt that if it wasn't warned on the label it must be okay, but that is my view of the absence of info.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I ended up dosing the tank, it says 5ml/5gallons so I put 10ml in for the 10g. It says dose again in 48hrs then wait 48hrs do PWC. Last time I used this it worked on the first dose, so we will see.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would complete the regimen to ensure it all goes away.


----------

